# Chagrin River Kayaking



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Could anyone give me any information on where I could launch my kayak on the Chagrin River that is ice free for steelhead and also still be able to paddle back to my starting point?


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

not many places with slow flows or frog water above Daniels park. Best bet may be from soccer fields to the marinas.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

I think the flows are still too high to be able to row back.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

mdogs444 said:


> not many places with slow flows or frog water above Daniels park. Best bet may be from soccer fields to the marinas.



Ditto, used to launch my canoe at a marina by the rt 2(or Lakeshore Bvd?) bridge for cohos. Not sure if still there? Flows normal yesterday.


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

I think the marinas charge a fee to launch at there ramps if there even open. there is a launch off erie street n off lakeshore,by the chagrin river salmon club. They even rent kayaks and canoes in the summer i'm sure you can put in there. From there u can paddle all the way up to first sets of rapids.I was down there today for a look, river in good condition. im going sat by if it dosn't rain to much.


----------

